# I cancelled Directv today.



## dslate69 (Apr 11, 2006)

They wanted to know how to keep me as a customer.
I told them my Roku NOT having access to HBO Go was my reason for leaving. Of course they couldn't fix that.
Not sure they care but thought I would try and help out anyone with D* and HBO on my way out.


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

I appreciate it. I won't hold my breath for change, but I appreciate it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dslate69 said:


> They wanted to know how to keep me as a customer.
> I told them my Roku NOT having access to HBO Go was my reason for leaving. Of course they couldn't fix that.
> Not sure they care but thought I would try and help out anyone with D* and HBO on my way out.


...you told them that your reason for leaving was that you could not use third party hardware to access a secondary feature of a premium content owner? Did you hear them snicker?


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...you told them that your reason for leaving was that you could not use third party hardware to access a secondary feature of a premium content owner? Did you hear them snicker?


Probably not snicker, but a roll of the eyes from a low-paid call center worker who doesn't care why people quit.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

adkinsjm said:


> Probably not snicker, but a roll of the eyes from a low-paid call center worker who doesn't care why people quit.


Leaving because you don't have access to a free additional feature on a single piece of equipment (when it is available in multiple other ways) and knowing full well that all of the HBO Go content is coming to DirecTV via VOD...that makes about as much sense as leaving because the batteries in your remote are dead and DirecTV wouldn't send you new ones.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dslate69 said:


> They wanted to know how to keep me as a customer.
> I told them my Roku NOT having access to HBO Go was my reason for leaving. Of course they couldn't fix that.
> Not sure they care but thought I would try and help out anyone with D* and HBO on my way out.


Who are you switching to?


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Leaving because you don't have access to a free additional feature on a single piece of equipment (when it is available in multiple other ways) and knowing full well that all of the HBO Go content is coming to DirecTV via VOD...that makes about as much sense as leaving because the batteries in your remote are dead and DirecTV wouldn't send you new ones.


Good for dslate69 for standing up for what is important to him/her. People have the right to make decisions based on what they feel matters to them, not someone else. No need to belittle them for it.


----------



## dslate69 (Apr 11, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Who are you switching to?


I switched to DISH. For all the standard reasons like, new fast receivers compared to my HR22's, 12 months of discounts, cheaper the 2nd year as well, free Premiums\HBO\Game of Thrones for 3 months (perfect timing), prime-time anytime (is cool), sling adapter and Blockbuster with one blu-ray out a month is nice as well.

I decided to jump for my own reasons; D* was great and E* is as well. Thought I would try and help HBO subs get better customer service from D* on my way out. Since cancellations are the only thing they care about even if it wasn't the only reason I was leaving, I wanted to try and make it count. But seeing some of the D_Bag responses, now I wonder why I bothered.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Leaving because you don't have access to a free additional feature on a single piece of equipment (when it is available in multiple other ways) and knowing full well that all of the HBO Go content is coming to DirecTV via VOD...that makes about as much sense as leaving because the batteries in your remote are dead and DirecTV wouldn't send you new ones.


Good point. But the competition lets you stream HBO Go on Roku, so why won't DirecTV? Why would they care if you get the content via VOD or some other device? Everybody gets paid the same.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Leaving because you don't have access to a free additional feature on a single piece of equipment...


He didnt say that was why he was leaving. He said that is what he told them how they could keep him as a customer, trying to help those that want it a bit. I certainly doubt that was his primary reason for leaving.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dslate69 said:


> I switched to DISH. For all the standard reasons like, new fast receivers compared to my HR22's, 12 months of discounts, cheaper the 2nd year as well, free Premiums\HBO\Game of Thrones for 3 months (perfect timing), prime-time anytime (is cool), sling adapter and Blockbuster with one blu-ray out a month is nice as well.
> 
> I decided to jump for my own reasons; D* was great and E* is as well. Thought I would try and help HBO subs get better customer service from D* on my way out. Since cancellations are the only thing they care about even if it wasn't the only reason I was leaving, I wanted to try and make it count. But seeing some of the D_Bag responses, now I wonder why I bothered.


Congrats. I'm not sure why people who leave either provider feel the need to start a thread telling everyone.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> He didnt say that was why he was leaving. He said that is what he told them how they could keep him as a customer, trying to help those that want it a bit. I certainly doubt that was his primary reason for leaving.


"I told them my Roku NOT having access to HBO Go was my reason for leaving. Of course they couldn't fix that."

Actually that is why they said they were leaving.

dumbest reason I have ever seen, but I guess everyone has their reason.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Good point. But the competition lets you stream HBO Go on Roku, so why won't DirecTV? Why would they care if you get the content via VOD or some other device? Everybody gets paid the same.


We had a thread about that and it was closed. Reread it for your answers.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Good point. But *some of* the competition lets you stream HBO Go on Roku, so why won't DirecTV? Why would they care if you get the content via VOD or some other device? Everybody gets paid the same.


Fixed.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

dslate69 said:


> I switched to DISH. For all the standard reasons like, new fast receivers compared to my HR22's, 12 months of discounts, cheaper the 2nd year as well, free Premiums\HBO\Game of Thrones for 3 months (perfect timing), prime-time anytime (is cool), sling adapter and Blockbuster with one blu-ray out a month is nice as well.
> 
> I decided to jump for my own reasons; D* was great and E* is as well. Thought I would try and help HBO subs get better customer service from D* on my way out. Since cancellations are the only thing they care about even if it wasn't the only reason I was leaving, I wanted to try and make it count. But seeing some of the D_Bag responses, now I wonder why I bothered.


congrats


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep, some folks like Dish Network. I flew with a second rate airline once and it only almost killed me. Good enough!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

dslate69 said:


> I switched to DISH. For all the standard reasons like


blurry pq.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok. Now we're going to be respectful of the OP's decision. If we have anything to post it will be on topic, it won't be rude, and it will be constructive.

Mike


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Barcthespark said:


> Good for dslate69 for standing up for what is important to him/her. People have the right to make decisions based on what they feel matters to them, not someone else. No need to belittle them for it.


+1

Completely agree. The OP is standing up for what is and important ability/feature for him. I commend him for having the guts to actually take action.

I also think it's good that he posts here about his reasons. So even if the "I don't care" CSR doesn't pass the reason on, since people at Directv do view these boards, others at Directv may actually see it.


----------



## alirelan720 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hilarious, thank you for your common sense as a CSR it is a breath of fresh air for someone to realize the person on the phone is not GOD!!!



Hoosier205 said:


> ...you told them that your reason for leaving was that you could not use third party hardware to access a secondary feature of a premium content owner? Did you hear them snicker?


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

adkinsjm said:


> Probably not snicker, but a roll of the eyes from a low-paid call center worker who doesn't care why people quit.


They ask, in part, for survey purposes.

I get asked whenever I'm making a change to premium-movie subscriptions. And I do not mind answering.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

dslate69 said:


> They wanted to know how to keep me as a customer.
> I told them my Roku NOT having access to HBO Go was my reason for leaving. Of course they couldn't fix that.
> Not sure they care but thought I would try and help out anyone with D* and HBO on my way out.


Best wishes to you.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dslate69 said:


> They wanted to know how to keep me as a customer.
> I told them my Roku NOT having access to HBO Go was my reason for leaving. Of course they couldn't fix that.
> Not sure they care but thought I would try and help out anyone with D* and HBO on my way out.


Not sure what type of help your offering? I'm a Premier sub which means I have HBO. That gives me access to HBO VOD plus I have HBO GO on my PC. So unless your a HBO addict how much more of it do you need?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> Not sure what type of help your offering? I'm a Premier sub which means I have HBO. That gives me access to HBO VOD plus I have HBO GO on my PC. So unless your a HBO addict how much more of it do you need?


The very obvsious answer is that HBO GO offers a much greater selection (far better than D*'s VOD) and a ROKU offers an easy way to get it to a TV. I would bet most people would much prefer watching HBO on their TV and not their PC.

You don't have to be an "addict". He wants something some other providers are willing to give him, that is, HBO GO on his TV.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

raott said:


> The very obvsious answer is that HBO GO offers a much greater selection (far better than D*'s VOD) and a ROKU offers an easy way to get it to a TV. I would bet most people would much prefer watching HBO on their TV and not their PC.
> 
> You don't have to be an "addict". He wants something some other providers are willing to give him, that is, HBO GO on his TV.


Yup, everyone's wants are different. I too have Roku as well as a variety of streaming options via my Bluray players but have no need of more HBO availability. As for the OP leaving DirecTV I have to agree with what Davenir said in post #10.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> Yup, everyone's wants are different. I too have Roku as well as a variety of streaming options via my Bluray players but have no need of more HBO availability. As for the OP leaving DirecTV I have to agree with what Davenir said in post #10.


Agreed.

IMO, D* is pursuing the wrong strategy by shunning the streaming options rather than partnering (yeah I get the whole "competitor" argument), however, their real competitors (Dish, UVerse, FIOS, some cable) are offering more and more integration, and I think in the end, that could cost D* customers.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> Congrats. I'm not sure why people who leave either provider feel the need to start a thread telling everyone.


I'm sure there are various reasons why someone starts a "Good Bye" thread. Some feel they are saying, you didn't have what I want, so take that DIRECTV, DISH, etc. Others want to hear confirmation that they made the right decision. While some are just bitter, want to vent and try to convince others to switch. Good therapy I guess.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

dslate69 said:


> I switched to DISH. For all the standard reasons like, new fast receivers compared to my HR22's, 12 months of discounts, cheaper the 2nd year as well, free Premiums\HBO\Game of Thrones for 3 months (perfect timing), prime-time anytime (is cool), sling adapter and Blockbuster with one blu-ray out a month is nice as well.
> 
> I decided to jump for my own reasons; D* was great and E* is as well. Thought I would try and help HBO subs get better customer service from D* on my way out. Since cancellations are the only thing they care about even if it wasn't the only reason I was leaving, I wanted to try and make it count. But seeing some of the D_Bag responses, now I wonder why I bothered.


Thats why I rarely post on this forum. The majority of people are here give exactly that....D-bag responses.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I'm sure there are various reasons why someone starts a "Good Bye" thread. Some feel they are saying, you didn't have what I want, so take that DIRECTV, DISH, etc. Others want to hear confirmation that they made the right decision. While some are just bitter, want to vent and try to convince others to switch. Good therapy I guess.


And of course, there are the "I'm staying" posts with no more validity or reason than the 'good bye' ones. 

Depending on how these threads go, you can sometimes learn of something you hadn't considered before. Otherwise, they are as good and bad as most postings here.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

Never have subscribed to HBO so what exactly is HBO Go and how is it different? (no condescending comments please)


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rta53 said:


> Never have subscribed to HBO so what exactly is HBO Go and how is it different? (no condescending comments please)


HBOGo is HBO's online service. It has a very wide selection of shows/movies to watch, much more than anyone's VOD HBO offerings.

Things like all of the Deadwood series and others that are long gone. Cinemax also has an online service that is similar.

Showtime has one, or I think it does, but last I looked I couldn't figure out just who could use it.

Edit: Showtime Anytime is their service, but only Uverse and FIOS can subscribe to it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"raott" said:


> The very obvsious answer is that HBO GO offers a much greater selection (far better than D*'s VOD) and a ROKU offers an easy way to get it to a TV. I would bet most people would much prefer watching HBO on their TV and not their PC.
> 
> You don't have to be an "addict". He wants something some other providers are willing to give him, that is, HBO GO on his TV.


HBO VOD is being updated to offer everything included with HBO Go, but with better picture and audio quality.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> HBO VOD is being updated to offer everything included with HBO Go, but with better picture and audio quality.


Where has that been reported? And is it official or just more rumored stuff like the RVU client?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> HBO VOD is being updated to offer everything included with HBO Go, but with better picture and audio quality.


I'll believe it when I see it (not the quote from the D* employee who said it, but actually see it working on my DVR). He gave no timeframe (not even an estimate).

It took forever to get HBO VOD with D*, I"m not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"lparsons21" said:


> Where has that been reported? And is it official or just more rumored stuff like the RVU client?


Satelliteracer


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

"lparsons21" said:


> HBOGo is HBO's online service. It has a very wide selection of shows/movies to watch, much more than anyone's VOD HBO offerings.
> 
> Things like all of the Deadwood series and others that are long gone. Cinemax also has an online service that is similar.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful information. The reason I was asking is because I have an old CRT tv in my exercise room and I have been considering some ways to get some programs I can watch while exercising. Thought about getting a Roku box. I only have 1 HR23


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

MarkN said:


> Thats why I rarely post on this forum. The majority of people are here give exactly that....D-bag responses.


they give D BAG responses because they can't except the fact that people are leaving Directv for other providers(mainly Dish)


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

lparsons21 said:


> Where has that been reported? And is it official or *just more rumored stuff like the RVU client? *


Well ... perhaps more than rumor for the RVU client now as I notice in a recent April 2012 "Tech Tip" notification released to DIRECTV field techs. on HDCP content protection specifically mentions it being incorporated on;

"All HRx / THR22 (TIVO)"
"All Hx and *C31s* (and higher)"


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

domingos35 said:


> they give D BAG responses because they can't except the fact that people are leaving Directv for other providers(mainly Dish)


People leave all providers. Far, far, far more people choose DirecTV over Dish Network.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

I wish you luck... I just came the other way (Dish to DTV) While the prices may seem cheaper my experiance is that Dish is around 30 to 35% more than directv. If your like me and had a DVR on every TV in the house (x7). The reciver charges are 17.00 per dvr. They started that program in 2010 and it is still alive and well as of Febuary when I left. It's the pits to have reciver charges larger than the programing cost.


----------



## dslate69 (Apr 11, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I'm sure there are various reasons why someone starts a "Good Bye" thread. Some feel they are saying, you didn't have what I want, so take that DIRECTV, DISH, etc. Others want to hear confirmation that they made the right decision. While some are just bitter, want to vent and try to convince others to switch. Good therapy I guess.


I guess my reason was misguided. I liked D*, I also like E* and of course I hate TWC.  I was switching for more reasons than just HBO Go on the Roku but thought I would try to help out the D* subs that I was leaving behind that also wanted that feature. I posted as a show of support as the other thread about HBO Go on D* was closed. No Mal-intention meant.

I underestimated just how many D_Bags are here on dbstalk that validate their self worth by the SAT provider they choose by flexing their Internet muscles in threads they claim not to care about, when we all know they wouldn't take the same tone in a real world conversation. If I would have started a thread bashing D* and praising E* I may have expected such a response. I didn't even mention what provider I was switching to until I was asked.

Kind of shame most on-line post and comments are done by such small men.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

grcooperjr said:


> I wish you luck... I just came the other way (Dish to DTV) While the prices may seem cheaper my experiance is that Dish is around 30 to 35% more than directv. If your like me and had a DVR on every TV in the house (x7). The reciver charges are 17.00 per dvr. They started that program in 2010 and it is still alive and well as of Febuary when I left. It's the pits to have reciver charges larger than the programing cost.


stop spreading wrong info
dish now charges $7/month per receiver(Hopper/joey) after the first one(free)


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

dslate69 said:


> I guess my reason was misguided. I liked D*, I also like E* and of course I hate TWC.  I was switching for more reasons than just HBO Go on the Roku but thought I would try to help out the D* subs that I was leaving behind that also wanted that feature. I posted as a show of support as the other thread about HBO Go on D* was closed. No Mal-intention meant.
> 
> I underestimated just how many D_Bags are here on dbstalk that validate their self worth by the SAT provider they choose by flexing their Internet muscles in threads they claim not to care about, when we all know they wouldn't take the same tone in a real world conversation. If I would have started a thread bashing D* and praising E* I may have expected such a response. I didn't even mention what provider I was switching to until I was asked.
> 
> Kind of shame most on-line post and comments are done by such small men.


Sorry if you took my post personally, but I was responding to Hoosier205's question. And I honestly feel those are reasons why people choose to post a "Good Bye" message. Your intent may have been to help others and I applaud you for that. Personally, I think everyone has to choose the provider that works best for them.

I actually thought you might have started this thread to keep your DBSTalk account active. You haven't posted since the last time you had E* back in 2006.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> stop spreading wrong info
> dish now charges $7/month per receiver(Hopper/joey) after the first one(free)


 NOt the case.... Still 17. per dvr if you have the 722... My last bill still showes it....

My neighbor still has the fees.... he does not have the joey/hopper but 4 722's... Dish is the home of hidden fee's


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

grcooperjr said:


> NOt the case.... Still 17. per dvr if you have the 722... My last bill still showes it....
> 
> My neighbor still has the fees.... he does not have the joey/hopper but 4 722's... Dish is the home of hidden fee's


So the more correct way to mention receiver fees is to say "Dish charges from $7 to $17, depending on which one you have".

I had a 722k and a 612 and my receiver fee was $10 for the 612. BTW, other than MRV, the 612 is the literal equivalent of the HRs up through the 24.

edit: And the fees aren't hidden at all.


----------



## dslate69 (Apr 11, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Sorry if you took my post personally, but I was responding to Hoosier205's question. And I honestly feel those are reasons why people choose to post a "Good Bye" message. Your intent may have been to help others and I applaud you for that. Personally, I think everyone has to choose the provider that works best for them.
> 
> I actually thought you might have started this thread to keep your DBSTalk account active. You haven't posted since the last time you had E* back in 2006.


I didn't take your post I replied to personal. Your post was just talking about peoples motives for posting what you consider a goodbye post; so I thought it fitting to explain my motive. I think it is clear which posts and posters at least in this thread deserve the label of D_Bag.
I must have forgotten the valuable feedback one receives on this forum. I think the quality of posts in this thread alone show me what I have been missing.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> blurry pq.


My daughter's Dish HD reception looked as good as my DirecTV HD reception, both on 40-inch sets.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> My daughter's Dish HD reception looked as good as my DirecTV HD reception, both on 40-inch sets.


On my Panny 54" plasma, the differences between the two services PQ is minimal and hardly noticeable.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> On my Panny 54" plasma, the differences between the two services PQ is minimal and hardly noticeable.


That is probably because on most of the HD channels, the quality from the source is lower than the quality capability of either provider. When you cant tell the difference between the live uplink from a live ESPN or NBC sports event using a full C band satellite transponder, and the delivered final product on your service provider, either the source is substandard, or your provider is outstanding.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

on my 67" Samsung LED DLP Dish's HD PQ actually looks better than Directv's PQ in HD
I think the HD PQ with the new Hoppers improved


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

domingos35 said:


> on my 67" Samsung LED DLP Dish's HD PQ actually looks better than Directv's PQ in HD
> I think the HD PQ with the new Hoppers improved


I can respect those who say the PQ is similar, but to say Dish looks better is funny. Users here, sat guys, and AVS all seem to disagree with you.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"domingos35" said:


> on my 67" Samsung LED DLP Dish's HD PQ actually looks better than Directv's PQ in HD
> I think the HD PQ with the new Hoppers improved


Given the technical aspects of what they offer...not possible.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> My daughter's Dish HD reception looked as good as my DirecTV HD reception, both on 40-inch sets.


And Dish's SD picture quality is much better.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> And Dish's SD picture quality is much better.


That shouldn't matter since Dish has soooooooooooooo much HD right?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

dslate69 said:


> I guess my reason was misguided. I liked D*, I also like E* and of course I hate TWC.  I was switching for more reasons than just HBO Go on the Roku but thought I would try to help out the D* subs that I was leaving behind that also wanted that feature. I posted as a show of support as the other thread about HBO Go on D* was closed. No Mal-intention meant.
> 
> I underestimated just how many D_Bags are here on dbstalk that validate their self worth by the SAT provider they choose by flexing their Internet muscles in threads they claim not to care about, when we all know they wouldn't take the same tone in a real world conversation. If I would have started a thread bashing D* and praising E* I may have expected such a response. I didn't even mention what provider I was switching to until I was asked.
> 
> Kind of shame most on-line post and comments are done by such small men.


Now, let me preface this by saying I really don't care why you cancelled D*. Hell, your reason could be that the lights on the front of the DVR are blue instead of red and it wouldn't matter to me.

But in making such a post, what kind of reaction did you expect? I guess I should rephrase my question : what kind of reaction did you want? I just find it rather funny that someone makes a post and doesn't understand that people will react in any way they choose.

And count me among the many that will talk to you in the same manner, whether it's here or face to face.

With that said, good luck with Dish.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> So the more correct way to mention receiver fees is to say "Dish charges from $7 to $17, depending on which one you have".
> 
> I had a 722k and a 612 and my receiver fee was $10 for the 612. BTW, other than MRV, the 612 is the literal equivalent of the HRs up through the 24.
> 
> edit: And the fees aren't hidden at all.


 Ha Ha... I'll agree... The fees aren't hidden, but they are never ending to the folks that have alot of recivers/tv's like myself. I guess that's what I get for having a big family and letting the inlaws live here. Dish's focus is on low fees for the folks that have one or two tv's not eight +.

In December my mirroring or extra reciver fees $126 for 7 vip722's and one 2 vip211. The programing fees were $76. Everybody has a hot button. The raise in fees in febuary 2010 was mine. It just took 2 years to really push me over the edge. So I turned off all the DVR's and sold em on Ebay in Febuary and turned off service March 1. My reciver fees on DTV are half of Dish. I know $50 a month isn't much but it's a few more beers I can enjoy.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> That shouldn't matter since Dish has soooooooooooooo much HD right?


More non-sports HD then Direct anyways :lol:


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

grcooperjr said:


> Ha Ha... I'll agree... The fees aren't hidden, but they are never ending to the folks that have alot of recivers/tv's like myself. I guess that's what I get for having a big family and letting the inlaws live here. Dish's focus is on low fees for the folks that have one or two tv's not eight +.
> 
> In December my mirroring or extra reciver fees $126 for 7 vip722's and one 2 vip211. The programing fees were $76. Everybody has a hot button. The raise in fees in febuary 2010 was mine. It just took 2 years to really push me over the edge. So I turned off all the DVR's and sold em on Ebay in Febuary and turned off service March 1. My reciver fees on DTV are half of Dish. I know $50 a month isn't much but it's a few more beers I can enjoy.


You do know that the average DTV customer pays way more per month then the average Dish customer? That would put you way outside the norm


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> You do know that the average DTV customer pays way more per month then the average Dish customer? That would put you way outside the norm


While that is true, it is also true that in many cases those with many receivers save money with D*. Using the Hopper/Joey is a way to reduce that cost, but as it sits right now, 2 Hoppers + 6 Joeys seems to be the max. Giving you a $49/month fee. Once the Hoppers are able to see each other and make the management unified, that will be a hell of a system, imo!

D* is missing unified management and it doesn't even seem that it is on their radar.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> That would put you way outside the norm


 I agree... We were not the normal Dish customer.....

Of course it could be worst, I'd could of had Comcast


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Where has that been reported? And is it official or just more rumored stuff like the RVU client?


I've reported here several times as have others. The process is underway right now. HDUI had to be completed first, but in the not very distant future D*'s VOD for HBO will be the same as HBO Go.

RVU client isn't rumored either. That is reality.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> I've reported here several times as have others. The process is underway right now. HDUI had to be completed first, but in the not very distant future D*'s VOD for HBO will be the same as HBO Go.
> 
> RVU client isn't rumored either. That is reality.


I hope that is not an inference that you guys think the HDUI is complete. I would hope the speed issues with the HDUI have not been lost on D*


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

"raott" said:


> I hope that is not an inference that you guys think the HDUI is complete. I would hope the speed issues with the HDUI have not been lost on D*


There will always be revisions and improvements, that is inevitable.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

grcooperjr said:


> I agree... We were not the normal Dish customer.....
> 
> Of course it could be worst, I'd could of had Comcast


Ouch, don't even go there! :lol:


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> There will always be revisions and improvements, that is inevitable.


For a price I am sure


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"DawgLink" said:


> For a price I am sure


How many improvements and enhancements have they actually charged for? Very few. MRV is the only one I can really think of.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> For a price I am sure


??? If you mean does it require engineers, programmers, etc to make those modifications, then yes there is a price (cost) to having that development done.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

This thread is quickly spiraling into a dirty fight.

Satelliteracer: glad to hear that the HBO VOD will be identical to HBO GO in the (near?) future. That changed...before it was going to only be "close"...


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> ??? If you mean does it require engineers, programmers, etc to make those modifications, then yes there is a price (cost) to having that development done.


I love your info and actually love DirecTV

I think I just meant a dry joke that any improvements would come at a price increase for the consumer. Now, that comes off like me saying a better product shouldn't be priced higher but I meant that some of the "additions" by DirecTV over the last few years should have been added free of charge rather than attached with price increases, imo.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> ??? If you mean does it require engineers, programmers, etc to make those modifications, then yes there is a price (cost) to having that development done.


Cheaper, faster and better to do it right the first time instead of doing it over and over again.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Yep, some folks like Dish Network. I flew with a second rate airline once and it only almost killed me. Good enough!


Now you are comparing Dishnetwork with a unsafe airline?



sigma1914 said:


> That shouldn't matter since Dish has soooooooooooooo much HD right?


Of course SD matters, there are channels in SD that are not available in HD.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

TBoneit said:


> Now you are comparing Dishnetwork with a unsafe airline?...
> Of course SD matters, there are channels in SD that are not available in HD.


I almost never watch an SD channel, so for me the SD quality doesn't matter. On the provider comment, if they give you the content you want and the picture quality is up to par, that's all that matters.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I almost never watch an SD channel, so for me the SD quality doesn't matter. On the provider comment, if they give you the content you want and the picture quality is up to par, that's all that matters.


I do watch some SD channels for the oldies.

Old Movies going back to silent movies. 
Old TV shows

WSAH (NY market)
Things I've seen family members watching on this channel.
Roy Rogers show
Lassie
and other old time TV Shows.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

What I think is hilarious is the schoolyard fighting between some of the customer's on either side. I think both companies have some strengths and some weaknesses. I am just happy there is competition in the marketplace so I always have another option to consider and prices have something to keep them in check.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

jdskycaster said:


> What I think is hilarious is the schoolyard fighting between some of the customer's on either side. I think both companies have some strengths and some weaknesses. I am just happy there is competition in the marketplace so I always have another option to consider and prices have something to keep them in check.


Unfortunately the competition only has a limited effect on prices. The channel providers IMO have a larger effect.

There is no competition to keep price increases down from ESPN or Fox or other very popular channels.

A Premium movie channel does have a ceiling on their prices. Unlike ESPN you can choose not to subscribe to them.

For example as the contracts come up for renewal every provider will be paying a increase to FOX. There may be a advantage to one provider over the others until that lower price contract comes up for renewal, Then the advantage changes.

eventually or maybe in the near future we may see an exodus from cable and satellite due to the programming providers greed driving up the cable and satellite company prices to their subscribers too high.

If they were to start having to large an impact on my finances I'd have to drop the service and go to an antenna and a HTPC with capture card(s).


----------



## cptaylor (Aug 26, 2008)

Should've got an Xbox


----------

